# Price of a good back blade?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What is a good size/price back blade for my 8N tractor? I was thinking about getting a 6' back blade --- have known some to get 5,6 or 7' foot but I think 6' would work fine. What is a decent price for a new blade? $250-300? Was going to use it to move fallen debris (logs, branch piles etc) and help clear some areas of the property that the bushhog is not practical/safe enough for.

Does this use sound reasonable? Any suggestions are welcomed!
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin_
> 
> *Was going to use it to move fallen debris (logs, branch piles etc) and help clear some areas of the property that the bushhog is not practical/safe enough for.*


It sounds like your describing chores for a York rake instead of a backblade.

A backblade is great for leveling, grading, etc. I use mine for snow removal also (not an option for you :winky, but it really shines for grading. Using the tilting capabilities of the 3PH you can put a nice crown on the driveway to control water runoff.

While it will do the tasks you've identified, a York rake will perform them better.
:smiles:


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

*You Get What You Pay For*

I have a 6' blade that I use for moving snow, never tried to push brush around but suppose it would work. Your tractor is about the same size as my Massey ferguson 35. just watch what you get I bought mine from TSC, but Ipaid the extra for the Heavy duty blade, if I remeber correctly I gave about $450.00 for it, the mold board is 5/16"steel and the blade is reversible and replaceable, so check out what you are going to buy. I bought a grader box from a place in North Carolina, 6' for less than I paid for the back blade at TSC including shipping www.corimpco.com check them out.




Just My $.02


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*back blade*

Over rated piece of equipment. York rake is the way to go, you can add a mold board to it if you want.York rake is the best for cleaning up branches or leaves or any other type of debris.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

So if I am not going to be doing a lot of grading, driveway maintenance and/or plowing -- then just using a landscape rake would be enough? I think I get em both - box scraper and york rake! 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: back blade*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> 
> *Over rated piece of equipment. York rake is the way to go, you can add a mold board to it if you want.York rake is the best for cleaning up branches or leaves or any other type of debris. *


A back blade on a 3PH and used properly is a mini road grader. A boxscraper is a back blade with scarifiers and side panels. One with removable scarifiers and side panels is the best of both worlds.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*grading*

Box scraper grades easier the a back blade.It knocks down the high spots and carries the material to the low spots.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: grading*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> 
> *Box scraper grades easier the a back blade.It knocks down the high spots and carries the material to the low spots. *


Agreed, but it hinders you when your trying to get large amounts of material from the edge of the road to the middle of the road.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*spoiled*

I always work with a tractor with a loader on it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Andy*

Well ,what did you buy?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nothing yet!!! I felt guilty with holidays here and all of my expenses about to go through the roof to spend $ on my tractor.
I am going to attend a few auctions with my neighbor (same one with the Ford 6600 restoration) and try to locate some. He got a bunch of great implements for like $40-75 each --- Amazing!

Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*When You Going?*

I want to go with you. I will bring my own money.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: spoiled*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I always work with a tractor with a loader on it. *


Same here, but I still feel a backblade does the best job of grading a crown into a drive, second only to an actual grader.


----------



## moistmeadowfarm (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: You Get What You Pay For*

Brian,

That link doesn't work??

Dan





> _Originally posted by Brian _
> *I have a 6' blade that I use for moving snow, never tried to push brush around but suppose it would work. Your tractor is about the same size as my Massey ferguson 35. just watch what you get I bought mine from TSC, but Ipaid the extra for the Heavy duty blade, if I remeber correctly I gave about $450.00 for it, the mold board is 5/16"steel and the blade is reversible and replaceable, so check out what you are going to buy. I bought a grader box from a place in North Carolina, 6' for less than I paid for the back blade at TSC including shipping www.corimpco.com check them out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

That company may have gone out of business or gave up the webpage, sorry.


----------

